# Hedgehog Tribute Tumblr



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi everyone!  I've created a tumblr as a tribute for hedgehogs. I will be posting pictures and stuff - basically, anything that has to do with hedgehogs and of course, I will include my pets as well - Hedgelito and Prickles.

For daily doses of these adorable prickly creatures, please do visit and follow http://hedgehoglovers.tumblr.com


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nice! The pictures are adorable.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Followed you


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is so cute and love the name


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you guys for following!  If you've got cute pictures of your hedgehogs, please submit some too. I'd be happy to reblog them for everyone to see.

@Hedgieonboard Thanks! My boyfriend named it and we find unique 
@shaelikestaquitos Ohh so you're Kashi's owner? schmelderz has been telling me that Kashi is so cute. And she's right!  Thanks for following!
@PJM Thanks! Hope to post more soon!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

cancelledout said:


> @shaelikestaquitos Ohh so you're Kashi's owner? schmelderz has been telling me that Kashi is so cute. And she's right!  Thanks for following!


Hehe yes, proud mommy of Kashi the hedgie pig ^_^;


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

I will post pictures of Hedgelito and Prickles' babies in this tumblr soon.  I sold 2 of them and have one left. My mom seems to think my allergies are acting up because of the hedgehogs :<


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you. This is most enjoyable. I am loving the pictures!!!


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you shetland  It's nice to know other people are enjoying them as well 
Here is a picture of the hoglets when they were 6 weeks old. I call them the Munchkin Trio


----------

